# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  AdsloISDN με 886, και τώρα που ήρθε το vdslopstn τί κάνω;

## gazolas

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Η σύνδεση που έχουμε ήδη είναι adsl σε isdn και έχω ένα 886 της cisco για χρέη firewall, έχω και κάποια port forwarded και intervlan για τα δίκτυα των pc και ip-phones. 
ip-filtering κάνω με TrendMicro Virtual Appliance. 
Ώς εδώ όλα καλά και δουλεύουν μία χαρά.

Όμως, εδώ και κανά μήνα έχω παραλάβει το κουτί του vdsl με το modem της ΖΤΕ από Conne-x. Σήμερα λοιπόν είπα να δω πώς θα το συνδέσω και αυτό.
Το 886 υποστηρίζει μόνο μία γραμμή ISDN, ενώ το zte δεν ξέρω αν είναι τόσο εμπιστοσύνης όσο τα cisco...
Πώς λοιπόν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω;
a) και τα δύο πιθανώς σαν ξεχωριστές πύλες για το internet με προσβαση και στα δύο μέσω trendmicro. Η πιο φτηνή λύση, ίσως όχι η πιο ασφαλής λόγω ZTE;!
b) πετάω το adsl και κρατάω μόνο το vdsl, με το ZTE router? (λογικά δεν κάνει intervlan και αφμιβάλλω πολύ αν μπορεί να σηκώσει πολλές συνδέσεις μαζί)
c) πετάω το adsl και κρατάω μόνο το vdsl, αλλά με κάποιο καλύτερο router?
d) καινούργιο router που να μπορεί να δεχθεί και την γραμμή isdn και την pstn και να μου κάνει και πιθανώς Load balancing?!?  (έχει νόημα :Wink: 
e) κάποια άλλη ιδέα;

Όσο διάβασα το φόρουμ, είδα πως υπάρχει κόσμος εδώ μέσα που έχει γνώσεις και το πιο καλό είναι πως τις μοιράζεται.
Όπως είναι προφανές όσον αφορά στα δικτυακά δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις, εκτός των βασικών, οπότε οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη,

Στρατής

----------


## jkoukos

α. Κρατάς τις 2 συνδέσεις και κάνεις load balancing & failover με κάποιον multi wan router.
β. Κρατάς την VDSL σύνδεση, βάζοντας το ΖΤΕ σε bridge mode (μόνο modem) και όλα τα υπόλοιπα (PPP, NAT, Firewall κλπ) τ' αναλαμβάνει το Cisco μέσω της WAN.

----------


## gazolas

jkoukos ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
α) έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι που να μην μου καταστρέψει το πορτοφόλι; (μάλλον σε cisco)
β) αυτή η λύση μου αρέσει διότι κρατάω πρακτικά το HW όπως είναι αλλά έχω επιφύλλαξη όσον αφορά στο πόσες συνδέσεις μπορεί να σηκώσει ταυτόχρονα το modem της ZTE....θα μου πεις δοκιμάζω, και αν δω πως έχω πρόβλημα κοιτάω μετά την α) λύση....

----------


## jkoukos

Για το (α), Mikrotik.
Όσον αφορά το (β), όλο το ζόρι θα το τραβά το cisco που θα παραμείνει ο κύριος router, με μπόνους ότι κρατάς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις χωρίς αλλαγές, στο δίκτυό σου.
Το ZTE θα δουλεύει ως απλό modem, ούτε καν την κλήση ΡΡΡ θα κάνει. Τι ζόρι να τραβά;

----------


## gazolas

Ωραία θα το κοιτάξω....
Προς το παρόν θα βάλω το ZTE όπως το πρότεινες!

----------


## gazolas

Επιτέλους κατάφερα να συνδεθώ σήμερα, μετά από διάφορες αναγγελίες βλαβών και αλλαγές login/pass, και όλα καλά (αφού οι καημένες οι τηλεφωνήτριες ακούσαν τα εξ'αμάξης!!!). 
Το ZTE θα το γυρίσω σε bridge με οδηγίες που έχω βρει...
Ερώτηση, πού/πώς συνδέω το cisco στο ΖΤΕ; Το Cisco εκτός από τις lan έχει μία bri, και μία console/aux. Από ότι διάβασα στην aux πρέπει να συνδέσω;!
Επίσης στο ZTE πάνω στην WAN? Και τελευταία, θέλει απλό καλώδιο ή crossover?
Χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση το cisco μετά;

Ευχαριστώ,
Σ.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς συνδέεις μια θύρα του ZTE με την AUX. Όμως δεν γνωρίζω πως ρυθμίζεις το Cisco.
Λογικά όπως όλα τα κανονικά router βάζοντας να κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ.
Τα υπόλοιπα τ' αφήνεις όπως είναι τώρα ρυθμισμένο το δίκτυό σου.

----------


## antonismor

Αφοτου βαλεις το Modem ZTE σε bridge mode πρεπει με καποιο τροπο ο cisco να σηκωσει το PPP αρα λοιπον θα το βαλεις πανω στο FE0/1 το ZTE και το FE0/0 θα ειναι το καλωδιο που παει στο Lan σου (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι CrossOver)
μετα με το καλωδιο της Consolas πας ανοιγεις ενα terminal πχ putty σε serial mode
login cisco
password cisco 
ολα αυτα τωρα αν ειναι σε factory mode ο cisco ετσι

πας και γραφεις τα ακολουθα 


```
enable
conf terminal
interface fastethernet 0/0 192.168.1.1  255.255.255.0
no shutdown
exit
ip http server
ip http secure-server
ip http authentication local
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
username mycisco privilege 15 secret 0 mycisco
line vty 0 4
privilege level 15
login local
transport input telnet ssh
exit
wr
```

και καλου κακου κανε copy running-config startup-config

μετα θα πας εδω και θα κατεβασεις τον Cisco Security Device Manager Link
θα το τρεξεις και θα του πεις να  κανει εγκατασταση και στο Router αλλα και στον υπολογιστη σου
αφου εχεις κανει ολα τα παραπωνω σωστα 
θα σου ζητησει Host IP : Βαζεις 192.168.1.1 username βαζεις mycisco 
password βαζεις mycisco
θα κανει τα δικα του και θα κανει install και στο router και στο pc 
και μετα θα ανοιξεις το sdm απο το pc σου και θα πας βημα βημα να φτιαξεις την συνδεση σου σαν pppoe και σαν dialer interface θα δηλωσεις την FE/01 που ερχεται το bridge με το ZTE
Οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαι

----------

